# كريمات وزيوت شاميه تفضلي



## انا ريمو (2 يناير 2011)

مرحبا عندي منتجات شامية طبيعية للعناية للبشرة والشعر والجسم


1- خلطه زيوت طبيعية لبياض الجسم كاملا ومناطق حساسه بين الأفخاذ الأرداف يشيل كلف نمش تصبغات أثار جروح وحروق 
2-كريم بياض الوجه والرقبه يبيض بياض حلو ويصفي ويوحد البشرة
3-زيت يطول ويقوي فروة الرأس ويكثفالشعر يعالج تساقط الشعر راائع
4-خلطه أعشاب طبيعيه للفراغات الشعر ينبت الشعر 
5-الكريم الصابوني لبياض الجسم كاملا طبيعي
6-كريم بياض الركب والأكواع يشيل السواد ويبيض راائع
6-برنامج عرايس رااائع لكل عروس ونفاس.

كل المعلومات شرفوني
متجري
ظ…طھط¬ط± remoo


----------



## انا ريمو (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كريمات وزيوت شاميه تفضلي*

...........................................................


----------

